# Here is another Shoulder (reacher) Monster we made last year.



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Pretty cool!

Reminds me of "Sigmund and the Sea Monsters". LOL


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Love that video. And I need to order some of those Scream Boxes.


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey...It DOES look like Sigmund


----------

